# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Putin 2007 New Year - A bit late to post but good one :)

## MasterAdmin

Russian president's Putin New Year Speech 2007 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRYobR73Fc0 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRYobR73Fc0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRYobR73Fc0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  brings tears to my eyes... if I was Russian, I'd listen to Putin and make more babies!!!

----------


## challenger

> brings tears to my eyes... if I *were* Russian, I'd listen to Putin and make more babies!!!

----------


## Wowik

> brings tears to my eyes... if I was Russian, I'd listen to Putin and make more babies!!!

 Мне уж хватит

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

два - слишком мало, вовчик! Надо больше двух, чтобы русский народ увеличился! Иди занимайся!   ::   
Хорошая семья у тебя!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Классные детки! Спасибо за фотку, Вовчик.
И ёлочные игрушки небось настоящие.

----------


## Wowik

> И ёлочные игрушки небось настоящие.

 Игрушечные  ::

----------


## Basil77

А это мой вклад в решение проблемы демографии.   ::   Пока только один, так что ещё есть над чем работать.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Молодец, рамил!   ::  Хорошая девочка! (это девочка, да?   ::  ) Только мало!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Молодец, рамил!   Хорошая девочка! (это девочка, да?   ) Только мало!

   ::   ::   ::  Калинка, что с тобой ??! И при чём здесь Рамиль??! (Если он "при чём", ЗАРЭЖУ!  ::  )

----------


## Ramil

Свят, свят, я в натуре не причём. Калинка, завязывай план курить.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Молодец, рамил!   Хорошая девочка! (это девочка, да?   ) Только мало!        Калинка, что с тобой ??! И при чём здесь Рамиль??! (Если он "при чём", ЗАРЭЖУ!  ) И, между прочим, попроси Лампаду объяснить тебе разницу между "чувством юмора" и "чувством такта".

 Почему Лампаду и почему у меня не показывается фотка девочки?

----------


## Ramil

> Почему Лампаду и почему у меня не показывается фотка девочки?

 Это наверное потому, что ты -- модератор  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Почему Лампаду и почему у меня не показывается фотка девочки?

 Почему не показывается, не знаю (это, кстати, мальчик  :: ), а почему я так написал, тоже не пойму   ::  . Наверное действительно потому, что ты модератор.  ::   Правда, я даже не помню, как это писал.   ::   Просто вчера был конец тяжёлой трудовой недели и я немного перебрал.   ::   Ладно, пошёл за пивом...

----------


## Оля

> это, кстати, мальчик

 Ура! Я так и думала  :: 
Только уже боялась спрашивать   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Молодец, рамил!   Хорошая девочка! (это девочка, да?   ) Только мало!        Калинка, что с тобой ??! И при чём здесь Рамиль??! (Если он "при чём", ЗАРЭЖУ!  )

   ::   ::  Да, тоже у меня был конец тяжёлый день!   ::   
Извини... я случайно перепутал   ::

----------


## Оля

> Да, у меня тоже был конец тяжёлого дня!

----------


## Lampada

Недавняя фотка моего сына:

----------


## Basil77

...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

все молодцы! Красивые сыновья! 
А ты, басил, даже немножко похоже на своего аватарчика!

----------


## Wowik

> Недавняя фотка моего сына:

 А кого он сфотографировал?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Недавняя фотка моего сына:   А кого он сфотографировал?

 (Мне кажется, что здесь собралось много зануд, включая, конечно, и меня.) 
На фотке мой сын, ему 20 лет.

----------


## Wowik

> На фотке мой сын, ему 20 лет.

 Тогда это автопортрет  ::  , раз он сфотографировал себя

----------

